# exterior walls condensating on inside and starting to mold baseboards



## christina (Dec 31, 2008)

I am new to owning  home and we live in a house that was built with metal frames and sheet rock walls. The windows are in really bad shape and need repaired which we are getting done this spring. For now we have the lovely plastic on the windows to keep the draft out. My husband thinks this may be the reason that the walls are condesating. I was wondering if anyone has had or knows how to fix the problem. 
On all of my exterior walls the moisture builds up and runs down the walls collecting on my wood baseboards which then start to grow a white fuzzy mold which if not cleaned in time turnes black like the mold found around a tub. 
I try to keep up with it but with two kids and a work schedule I do not always have the time to walk around the house with a towel drying the walls or scrubing the baseboards. I would really like to fix the problem instead!!


----------



## glennjanie (Jan 1, 2009)

Welcome Christina:
Sounds like the problem is with insulation. You may need to check for presence of any insulation in the walls and perhaps blow some more in. The steel will conduct your heat out even with insulation. I would also check the outside to see if there are any places that need more screws and/or caulking.
Another thing that may help is to make sure the heating system blows directly on the exterior walls. That could keep the condensation down or dried up as it forms. The basic principle of heating is to keep the areas of heat loss warm and the rest of the house will be warm also. That includes windows, doors and poorly insulated walls.
Glenn


----------

